

Ask HN: Recommendation engine - claydonahue

is apache solr search the best recommendation engine?
======
claydonahue
I am trying to figure out the best recommendation engine available? I am
looking at Drupal's Content Recommendation Engine Module and Solr Search for
<http://drupal.org/project/cre> <http://drupal.org/project/solr> it depends on
the choices that are being made on the interface...and i thought would ask
Hacker News their thoughts?

~~~
mrphoebs
oh ok you meant content recommendation engine to provide links to other
relevant articles. The ideal use for solr would be as a faceted search engine,
though you can use it as a recommendation engine with some hackery. But if you
are looking for a plug and play recommendation engine that is built to
recommend other relevant articles I guess the first one should be more
relevant.

~~~
claydonahue
thanks

------
Tichy
Check out <http://directededge.com> \- an YC startup that provides
recommendations as a web service.

------
mrphoebs
hi clay, Could you be more specific. Solr is intended to be used as a search
engine(faceted) and I think it has the ability to recommend similar
documents(not exactly sure if you could do this through the API). Is this what
you are looking for???

